# Healthcare Providers that cover pre-existing conditions



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi there - my husband and I need medical cover. Can you recommend companies that cover pre-existing medical conditions and are not too expensive please? I already know about Staysure and Abbeygate. Very many thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

beverleyp said:


> Hi there - my husband and I need medical cover. Can you recommend companies that cover pre-existing medical conditions and are not too expensive please? I already know about Staysure and Abbeygate. Very many thanks for any suggestions.



Sanitas. I had a couple of small operations a while ago. The actually accepted one after a year, but said they wouldnt accept the other


----------

